# Burton Jet Boots (and others with speed dial lacing systems)



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

Lace up boots are tried and true. I stay away from the Boa, quick lace type systems personally as I spend most my time in the backcountry. If something goes wrong your SOL.

I have been rocking the Vans V66 for the past year and love them!! Comfortable, responsive and they are lace up!


----------

